# Message Skype sans contact ?



## Sucrier (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise régulièrement Skype sur iPad et Mac et ce matin j'ai reçu une notification sur l'ipad selon laquelle une personne m'avait envoyé un message ce qui m'a étonné c'est qu'elle n'est pas dans mes contacts, elle était blonde, plutôt jolie et me parlait en anglais... De la pub evidemment . J'ai vérifié sur le Mac et là elle n'apparaîssait pas . J'ai,donc supprimé le message des appels récents et de l'historique et tout semble ok mais je m'inquiète quand-même...

 Les 2 versions de Skype étant à jour sur le Mac et l'ipad est-ce que j'ai chopé un truc pas catholique sur l'ipad ?


----------



## etidej (16 Février 2012)

Sucrier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise régulièrement Skype sur iPad et Mac et ce matin j'ai reçu une notification sur l'ipad selon laquelle une personne m'avait envoyé un message ce qui m'a étonné c'est qu'elle n'est pas dans mes contacts, elle était blonde, plutôt jolie et me parlait en anglais... De la pub evidemment . J'ai vérifié sur le Mac et là elle n'apparaîssait pas . J'ai,donc supprimé le message des appels récents et de l'historique et tout semble ok mais je m'inquiète quand-même...
> 
> Les 2 versions de Skype étant à jour sur le Mac et l'ipad est-ce que j'ai chopé un truc pas catholique sur l'ipad ?



Rassures-toi skype fonctionne avec la possibilité de recherche de contacts, tu fais parti de ces personnes sur qui ça tombe.  rien de grave, pour moi c'était une blonde, jolie, Russe, mais bon je suis marié.... Mdr

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------

